# Meet -N- Greets



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello fellow sportspeople.

How's your summer been going so far ?

I realize that people are busy with vacations, fishing, and stuff during the summer so we've kind of laid off of the meet-n-greets.
I've been thinking about them on and off lately. I've really had a good time at them in the past and hope to pick up the tradition this fall when things slow down. I just thought I'd make this post to get you thinking about them again. It's a fun way to spend an evening and put faces with names on a pretty much monthly basis.

To you new members that aren't familar, we generally gather at a bar/restaurant for an evening of food, conversation and drink. (gotta be careful about the latter  ) We try to do them once a month and we really have a good time. I'd urge you new members (and those who have never attended) to try one sometime. You WON'T regret it ! We try to plan them as much in advance as possible so as to get the best turnout. We'll probably start up again in September or October. I'm looking forward to meeting a few more of you soon.

Take care and have a great summer !


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds good to me! I would like to put some faces on all these great threads I have been reading!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I was thinking about them lately as well. I haven't yet attended one, due to the lansing ones being on the same night as the msu formula team meetings that I had to attend BUT I would love to meet some more fishing and hunting folk around the areas (Metro Detroit and Lansing). Never can have enough fishing and hunting buddies. I'll definitely do everything I can to attend the next one, whether it being in metro detoit or lansing. 

Just was thinkin.

Steve


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That was good thinking to throw the topic out now and get people thinking about it now. I can't wait and hope I'm not working for at least a few of them.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

even though it's a pretty fair drive for me i'm hopeing to make one this year.they sound like a blast.
hoffie


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Splitshot and I were just chatting about this idea on the NW rivers forum.....would love to see M-N-G start up again in Lansing area. My schedule is packed till after Labor day (just ask Treehunter or Joe's Cat about all my whining about remodeling my kitchen), but I will be keeping my eyes open!
Dave


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I have not been to one, but after reading some thread's about them, they sound fun. I am from Saginaw, so pretty much where ever they are, i'm sure i'll have to drive a little way's, but driving ins't a problem for me.


Good luck to all in the fall
F4S
Dale Bailey


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

flyrod4steel:
I grew up in Saginaw, now live in Lansing. Would love to met you. When I lived in Saginaw, both the Saginaw and Tittabawasse rivers were open sewers that could be smelled a mile away. Glad to know they are such productive fisheries now.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave,

They are good fisheries. BUT, during the summer, or late spring there was a report that a farmer's cow's had some of the river water to drink, and the one's that drank it, DIED. Something about the toxin level to high, from DOW. Not surprising really. When I was younger, it was nothing to go down on the Tibby, and catch your limit of 20" in less than 2hrs, and that was even during the summer. But now, you would be considered lucky to get your limit of 20" in less than 2hrs.

But, yeah, I need to go to one of these meet-n-greet's or a outing, to meet some of the people on here. That way i can expand my fishing budie list to more than 4, my brother's (2), and my dad's (2), lol. There good company, but you can only here the same fising/hunting story's from the old man and brother's a few time's before you can resite it to yourself while fishing by yourself, haha.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

M-S Meet-N-Greets are a guaranteed good time! Great conversation, good kibbutzing, funny stories!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice to see you back in service Les. I think everyone knew something was up when you didn't chime in on this Meet N Greet thread.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Gunrod:
Now you have me worried......I just took my bass gear out of the van to make room for my trout gear. While I am trout fishing, I will be checking a couple areas for the steelhead run. I just got the pictures back from my walleye trip from earlier this summer. I need to update my collection of Cleos and KO Wobblers for salmon. I can't wait for ice, so I can slay some bluegills and perch.
Am I the ONLY one who is so CONFUSED about his identity???!!!???!!???


----------

